# General reliability



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm thinking of going for the Gaggia Baby or Classic, but im slightly put off by the number of reliability issues on here. Obviously this thread is dedicated to Gaggia so there are bound to be several issues mentioned, but im just wondering about their general reliability and customer service.

How do they compare to others?


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

I've had a few machines in the last year. Never had a problem because I stick to the same principle when I get a machine with unknown history:

descale

backflush

new boiler seal

group head seal

clean the shower block/screen

Only breakdown i've had was a pump went dry! I think this was something to do with my timeswitch though! £12.50 later and everything was fine.


----------



## RikA (Oct 28, 2012)

I've had a Gaggia Evolution for a good few years with no problems. Only upgraded to a classic as I found a good deal.


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Cheers RikA,

Was the Classic deal recent?


----------



## RikA (Oct 28, 2012)

shinsplint said:


> Cheers RikA,
> 
> Was the Classic deal recent?


Check out the 'used' section at amazon:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/B0000C72XS/ref=dp_olp_used?ie=UTF8&condition=used

Notice that the first few items are from "amazon warehouse". I bought the one listed as "Packaging is damaged. Item is in excellent condition.", and while the box was indeed a bit dented, it was sealed and the unit was in mint condition. I'm not sure if this is a refurb, but for £114 I thought it was a steal. My gut feeling is that these are items that have been bought new, and the box has been damaged in transit, and the buyers have returned them.


----------



## Hatbeard (Sep 26, 2012)

^wish i'd realised that before I bought mine the other week. paid £200 for a new one from amazon


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Cheers RikA ! Ive just bought the one you mentioned







Would be great if its still sealed !

Thanks a lot.


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks like I got in at the right time ! They've put the prices up on Amazon Warehouse.


----------



## RDW (Aug 26, 2010)

RikA said:


> My gut feeling is that these are items that have been bought new, and the box has been damaged in transit, and the buyers have returned them.


That wouldn't surprise me at all. Amazon shipped my (new) machine in the Gaggia box without any external packaging. The box really isn't designed for this and was indeed damaged when it arrived, though the machine was fine. If I was buying it as a gift, I would have returned it.


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

There are a couple of common issues which pop up with Classics, but they are super easy to work on.

I think most problems are caused by people not maintaining their machines though. Descale and clean regularly and you should be absolutely fine.


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm excited to a ridiculous degree. My Classic has just turned up.

*A big thank you to RikA*. You were absolutely right. In fact I don't even think the box has been opened. Absolutely brand new, and a total bargain at £114.

I don't yet have a grinder. Would it be wrong if I tried shop bought ground coffee to try it out? Any recommendations? Lavazza any good?


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Great bargain. I paid £200 for mine early this year.

What grinder are you getting?

So what's next? Decent tamper, proper basket (VST?), bottomless PF, PID?


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Not sure yet tribs ! Possibly the Iberital MC2 as its well thought of here, but really not sure.

I fancy a decent tamper, but as for bottomless PF, PID... its a foreign language at the moment lol no idea ! Better do some reading up !


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

You really should put the grinder on top of your priority list, Bottomless PF, PID can come later. BTW a decent tamper is essential to replace the plastic 'toy' that came with the Classic


----------



## miggsy (Nov 1, 2012)

shinsplint said:


> I fancy a decent tamper, but as for bottomless PF, PID... its a foreign language at the moment lol no idea ! Better do some reading up !


Same here still learning


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

My Gaggia Classic is 10 years old and still going strong. A regular descale and backflushing routine helps keep it in tip-top condition.

New gaskets every year or 2 is the only other real expense.


----------



## Liam (Nov 8, 2012)

Thinking about getting a classic from Amazon warehouse (although they've gone up to £128, but still a bargain). Only concern is the 30 day warranty on them, if things go wrong in general can you open them up and have a go at fixing it yourself, is it easy for the most part?


----------



## cmate1 (Aug 7, 2012)

I have a Classic which was stored for 2years. Don't e ask why! Anyway it came out of the box a month ago and worked fine for 2 weeks. It then started spraying coffee everywhere from the head. Has anyone any thoughts?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Not personally a Classic user but it sounds to me like a dried out brew head gasket.

I'm sure a Classic regular user will be along to advise.


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi Cmate. Are you using the pressurised baskets? If so, you have probably lost a tiny piece of black plastic which fits in the portafilter underneath the basket.

If you're not sure if you have a pressurised basket, post a picture of the bottom of it on here and someone will advise.


----------

